# Commedy Central Banned for 10 days



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

> Comedy Central has earned the wrath of the Ministry of Information and Broadcasting’s for showing content deemed to be offensive on their show, Stand Up Club. According to the ministry's notice to the channel, the show contained “obscene dialogues and vurgar words derogatory to women and hence appeared to offend good taste and decency”. Stating multiple clauses that the channel has breached,  the IB Ministry banned the channel for a period of 10 days, starting today till June 4 throughout India.
> 
> Govt issues ban on Comedy Central for 10 days (Image credit: Comedy Central)
> 
> ...




Comedy Central ban: The funniest tweets about the 10-day sanction

The goverment Has LOST IT

Actually you know whats the problem here?Its the old mentality of people, they get offesensed with almost anything s*x related and complain.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

As ico would, say, "I blame Indian culture,". And I do, too.
Bunch of twats doing their best to get offended by every other thing. Pretty soon someone might report you to the police because the way you were breathing was suggestive, provocative and had sexual overtones.


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> As ico would, say, "I blame Indian culture,". And I do, too.
> Bunch of twats doing their best to get offended by every other thing. Pretty soon someone might report you to the police because the way you were breathing was suggestive, provocative and had sexual overtones.



I swear Indian Culture is to blame here, well you can say most of the  14-15 year olds are not even half as mature as  American counterparts, Most of the people out there get offened get with the word f**K, and they shoot up a email to to broadcast board of India saying the content is Offensive.

So this is what my friend said, they get offended with this but let local channels show girls being beaten up,stripped etc.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I swear Indian Culture is to blame here, well you can say most of the  14-15 year olds are not even half as mature as  American counterparts, Most of the people out there get offened get with the word f**K, and they shoot up a email to to broadcast board of India saying the content is Offensive.
> 
> So this is what my friend said, they get offended with this but let local channels show girls being beaten up,stripped etc.



The problem is, since these are foreign TV shows, people here get the idea that those nasty foreign types are trying to ruin our Indian culture. 

"Shameless firangis spreading filth, hurr durr."

"Our culture is different, we are people with maa-behen, unlike those firangis who apparently go on a fvcking spree as soon as their peepee can stand on its own foot, hurr durr."


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

I Would be more happy if they ban those never Ending Indian Serials


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

Agreed. Indian culture has way too many victorian ideals still ingrained in it for my liking. 

Seriously, they should just use a content rating system and limit the channel/shows to adults with disclaimers/warning shown before it starts and resumes. 

Something like "This content is not suitable for children, conservative people and adults without a sense of humour. Viewer discretion advised." should be enough.


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

Eg: If a Hollywood movie has little action it becomes an A movie,whereas if a bollywood movie has more "crap stuff, that are not suitable for under 13" easily get a U or U/A


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Eg: *If a Hollywood movie has little action it becomes an A movie*,whereas if a bollywood movie has more "crap stuff, that are not suitable for under 13" easily get a U or U/A



Nitpicking but, won't every Michael Bay film disprove your point?

Still, Hollywood movies are more strictly checked. 

And for [redacted] sake, why do you need an anti-smoking warning every time you start a movie or TV show and when a cigarette/ cigarette butt/ trail of cigarette smoke/ cigar etc. appear on screen? This rule apparently also extends to documentaries and period pieces. They can't even show Winston Churchill smoking a cigar without this occupying the bottom of your screen and breaking immersion.


----------



## theserpent (May 25, 2013)

What I read is, Indian Directors, Producers Pay the film/tv board to give them a U/A or U certificate especially when theres a Mega Hollywood movie around


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

Good ol fashioned corruption and bribery, eh.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2013)

I wonder what happened to Movie channels after 2009
It was never so conservative before


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Good ol fashioned corruption and bribery, eh.



You can't go wrong with that.

On topic, we all know how the bureaucracy works (or doesn't work). But I utterly despise people who just have to act as the moral guardians for this country; the kind of people who would watch a foreign TV channel, get worked up about something they don't like and fire a complaint against the show. I mean, if it offends you so much change the fvcking channel, cretin. So here we are, some moron decided he doesn't like what he sees and a country of >billion people with varying mindsets and sensibilities are deprived of a whole TV channel. Nice job.


----------



## .jRay. (May 25, 2013)

Indian government seriously thinks these kinda actions will make a difference. They act so immature sometimes. Giving an A certificate to a movie just because it has some bold scenes, don't they know that kids get to watch porn since they enter their teens. WTF is wrong with them


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> And for [redacted] sake, why do you need an anti-smoking warning every time you start a movie or TV show and when a cigarette/ cigarette butt/ trail of cigarette smoke/ cigar etc. appear on screen? This rule apparently also extends to documentaries and period pieces. They can't even show Winston Churchill smoking a cigar without this occupying the bottom of your screen and breaking immersion.



They have to cover their asses. Otherwise some moron will file a complaint that his 14 year old son saw SRK smoking in XYZZZ movie and he thought that was cool and since there was no warning about the hazards of smoking, his boy started smoking a pack a day and now he's in the hospital battling cancer and sh!t.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2013)

Basically,these kind of complaints are filed by rich old people who think they are the moral guardians of this country


----------



## heidi2521 (May 25, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> They have to cover their asses. Otherwise some moron will file a complaint that his 14 year old son saw SRK smoking in XYZZZ movie and he thought that was cool and since there was no warning about the hazards of smoking, his boy started smoking a pack a day and now he's in the hospital battling cancer and sh!t.



Those 14 year olds aren't going to pay heed to the warnings any way. Showing it once before a showing is fine but what they do is a bit too much. They should bump up the rating like BBFC or something instead of annoying banners so that 14 years aren't allowed to see it. After that it is the guardians fault for giving the child access. And you should have exceptions for documentaries and period pieces. A movie based in the mid 20th century not having smoking of some sort is nigh impossible. 

And frankly, it's gonna be their fault for being shitty [redacted] parents, not the film makers. 

I watch movies to be entertained, not as a part of an educational/moral crusade.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 25, 2013)

^ If only they had as much sense.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

Another good channel gone 
Missing BBC Entertainment too.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 26, 2013)

Do they know the meaning of pornographic or do they just throw it around for the lulz?


----------



## Ironman (May 26, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Do they know the meaning of pornographic or do they just throw it around for the lulz?



Of Course they do 
Karnataka minister caught watching porn - Part 1 - Tv9 - YouTube
Minister caught watching porn in Karnataka Assembly | The Hindu
and are happy about it


----------

